# Devils Lake Report 10/8



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Warmer temps helped fishing pick up a bit this week. Anglers reported some 
good success on walleye and pike at the bridges of the Mauvee, Six Mile, & Hwy 
20, Doc Hagens, Bud, Patience Point, Haley's Hump, Five Crows, Mission Bay and 
the Storm Sewer area. Anglers have been jigging the rocks or bridges, trolling 
cranks over rocky points, or cranking the shallower weedbed edges or rocks. 
Perch and white bass fishing remain slow. Good Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------

